

Bender Bending Rodriguez Elected to School Board - biafra
http://www.geekosystem.com/bender-school-board/

======
spobo
Some people assume that there is no tampering with 'analog' votes. Entire
boxes of votes disappear and get swapped by votes for the 'right' candidate.

It's a great initiative to do these public hackingattempts.

And imo there should be a very large sum of money attached for the ones who
are able to break it. Voting is a basic human right in most countries and
money should be spent in order for it to happen correctly.

Bender for president btw!

